# facial piercings



## MACaddict08 (Jun 15, 2006)

I know they aren't a good idea when you're trying to get a job, but I already have a job and I'm thinking about getting my nose pierced. It would be a very tiny diamond stud, but I'm still not sure if it's a good idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

if you ever intend to work in a professional environment, I would advise against it.

If not, hey, enjoy


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 15, 2006)

of course it's not conventional, but most places are just allowing it because they know that piercings are becoming more widely-accepted...ask a manager if they're accepted and see...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

I certainly don't want to argue that point with you, except to say that the acceptance _does_ vary greatly with career,  and where you live.
In CA it may be more widely accepted than somewhere perhaps in Backwoodsville OH or something.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 15, 2006)

I have my nose pierced, and i got accpeted to do my work experience for my Law course. and ive had jobs before, was ok for me


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Go for it... piercings come out you know!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a bull ring nose piercing, but at the same time im a serious engineering student. i say go for it, but know your job setting. I can easily apply to worl in a lab on campus with a prof i know but would not go to a major corporation with it in. JUST BE AWARE! but have FUN!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Every job I've had, had a policy against body peircings. I work for Time Warner cable now, and we are not allowed to have nose rings. I live in Columbia, SC. My other jobs were in Hawaii. I think like Shimmer said, it depends on where you are and the job you have.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I certainly don't want to argue that point with you, except to say that the acceptance does vary greatly with career,  and where you live.
In CA it may be more widely accepted than somewhere perhaps in Backwoodsville OH or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is not accepted very much in Houston, pity because nose piercings can really accent your features.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 16, 2006)

lalli-you having your nose pierced is vastly more accepted in professional circles as opposed to a caucasian....lol it's true

and i would agree with what shimmer sd clarify first with your employer at present and hey you can always take it out in the future


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 16, 2006)

i have mine done and after it heals your able to jus take it out and leave it out for a while.. or get a retainer for it


----------



## Lalli (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_lalli-you having your nose pierced is vastly more accepted in professional circles as opposed to a caucasian....lol it's true

and i would agree with what shimmer sd clarify first with your employer at present and hey you can always take it out in the future_

 
lol didnt know that. ive had my nose piercing since i was 11


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 16, 2006)

check with your employer first. it varies. i worked for the second largest law firm in FL and I had two visible tattoos, my tongue and tragus pierced and they never said anything about it. so i would ask your employer. the most they can say is no!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

Indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As manager of my former place of employment, I was told not to even interview people with facial piercings...and that was a retail establishment!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yep,.. it really does depend on where you work,.. I work at a consulting firm in Indiana with ties to government and I have my eyebrow, nose, tongue, and my ears (All the way up on one side) and they havent said anything,.. I think they were more bent when I had my hair Neon Anime Red. But then again the compliments I get are usually "I don't usually like facial piercings but yours look nice like that." Mine on my face are all gold,.. my ears are sequentially sized small hoops,..the nose is a tiny diamond in gold,... So they all are uniform in a way,.. not the bigger gage silver stuff,...I did check with my supervisor before doing any of them.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 16, 2006)

You guys are lucky. I had my tongue pierced, and one of my old jobs told me I had to get rid of it. I also have my nose pierced, and so far every job I've had I haven't been able to wear it.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm in no way set in my career yet, so I get all my piercings done now while I know I still can...I *do* work with the public, and luckily my work is very lenient on piercings and visible tattoos...

I say get it..You're young, and they come out..


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 18, 2006)

Go for it, after all you can wear a retainer stud during work hours if you want.

Piercings really depend on the location and job. For example, I have a friend who works at Starbucks up country and they aren't allowed to have anything above two holes in each ear and you can't wear retainers. However at the Starbucks downtown I see people all the time working with their eyebrow rings in and all sorts of stuff.

Also I know this girl that works at Nordstroms and I know she had her nose pierced as well as two lip piercings on her left or right side, when she started they said that she would have to take them out and wear retainers if she wanted and she did. However by like...her second week working there she had the best sales out of everyone else and people were coming in requesting the girl with the piercings for advice and what not. Needless to say she is allowed to wear her lip rings in now as long as they "match", meaning no colored captive beads or anything.

Ok...end story.


----------



## hinna (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a nose stud. Worked part-time at a large electrical retailer last year. They had policy against facial piercings - may offend customers. I used to take the diamond at the front out but still leave the tube in, so that the hole would not close up. My shifts were never incredibly long, but it had only been pierced for about 2 months (was 16 at the time) and it would otherwise really hurt trying to put it back in!


----------



## faifai (Jun 18, 2006)

Check with your employer first. That way, you won't be out the $50 or whatever if they tell you that you can't have it.

As for places that make you take out piercings AND not let you wear a retainer, I think that's BS! If they want to present a professional appearance, fine, but retainers are basically invisible for certain piercings (nose piercings being one of those, I have a bigger-gauge clear retainer for nights when I want to wear a bigger piece of jewelry the next day. you can't even tell I'm wearing it).


----------



## kimmy (Jun 18, 2006)

i actually think that if you're already hired at a job, they can't fire you because you got a nose ring. but i'm not sure on that, that's just what i've heard...but i'm in California which is land of the liberal lawyers, so things like that are way more flexible here than they probably are in Ohio.

just about every store or shop i go into here, someone has some kind of facial piercing. my area is composed largely of bros and broettes, soeveryone and their mother has a ling or nose ring...so basically, employers can't turn someone away because of facial piercings, because everyone here has them haha! good news for me, i want three facial piercings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'd check with your employer first though. and definately, if they say go for it but not at work, get a retainer for it! nose rings are fabulous!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2006)

*Most* of the US is "Right to Work" which means you can quit anytime, or they can fire  you anytime for absolutely no reason...
Check that info for your particular state though.


----------

